# Scottish soprano, Isobel Buchanan, exquisite rendition of the Robert Burns song



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 7, 2014)

Presumably few people will know this obscure rendition of the Robert Burns song 'A fond kiss and then we sever' recorded exquisitely by Scottish soprano, Isobel Buchanan? She recorded it exclusively for the Terence Davies (1992) film 'The Long Day Closes'. The scene showcasing the stunning piece of music can be thankfully found on YouTube:






Has anyone ever heard this track get any airplay at all anywhere?! Talk about underexposed! It's never been released but there must be a studio recording around somewhere?


----------



## Allanmcf (May 29, 2014)

Thank you for pointing this one out. As a Scot I have a very soft spot for Isobel. One of our greatest artists and extremely under-rated.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 7, 2014)

Well La La Land Records seemed genuinely interested in my suggestion to release the soundtrack of Terence Davies (1992) film 'The Long Day Closes' with the wonderful Isobel Buchanan track especially as the film itself has recently been remasted on DVD by Criterion. How amazing would that be!


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Whatever happened to Isobel Buchanan? She made a splash in the seventies, then disappeared. I remember a recording in which she had several arias of different characters of Mozart operas all superbly sung.


----------

